# Obama prepping to ban importation of ammo, mags, accessories



## johnnyringo (Nov 8, 2012)

President Obama To Ban Importation of Ammo, Magazines and Gun Accessories Without Congressional Approval | Market Daily News


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

He will probably try it. He is going to keep relentlessly pushing until he gets what he wants - open rebellion so he can put the whole country under martial law and make himself dictator.
Hopefully if it gets that bad there will be a coup led by the military. 
He wants to make America into a third world country and that sure would do it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> He will probably try it. He is going to keep relentlessly pushing until he gets what he wants - open rebellion so he can put the whole country under martial law and make himself dictator.
> Hopefully if it gets that bad there will be a coup led by the military.
> He wants to make America into a third world country and that sure would do it.


I not so sure we're a First World Country anymore. Maybe we're better than N Korea, but with our debt, I'm just not sure.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

We are the healthiest horse in the glue factory--


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> He will probably try it. He is going to keep relentlessly pushing until he gets what he wants - open rebellion so he can put the whole country under martial law and make himself dictator.
> Hopefully if it gets that bad there will be a coup led by the military.
> He wants to make America into a third world country and that sure would do it.


Boy it's nice to hear someone else say that, I was starting to think maybe I was crazy. I think you hit the nail right on the head, this is exactly what he wants.

-Infidel


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

He hasn't had the best of luck using his executive orders so far. I don't think he understands the limits that are placed on the use of his "presidential powers".
I wonder how hard it would be to get a vote of "no confidence" against him and who would take his place. Would we have to vote for a new president?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I not so sure we're a First World Country anymore. Maybe we're better than N Korea, but with our debt, I'm just not sure.


He did promise to "fundamentally transform America". I took him at his word, but apparently too many people were so enamored of the posibility of electing a black president they did not hear anything he said.
I personally believe he has evil intent. That's my opinion.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Well, he was just an attorney anyway and,who trusts them?.....the sheeple,thats who.


----------



## esaf (Apr 25, 2013)

I hope we can survive 3 more years, I never thought I would see things like this happening in the USA.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm not a gun expert but if Obama bans the import of foreign guns and ammo, can't people sidestep that easily enough by only buying American-made guns and ammo?
In fact in a longterm serious SHTF situation all kinds of imports probably won't get through anyway


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Boy, am I glad I don't need any of that silly stuff.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks like my hobby of collecting military surplus firearms may pay off. At least the ones made in Romania, Germany, Russia, and China.:lol:


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

As a - ahem- champion PC tactical wargamer, I never fire so-called "assault rifles" on burst or full-auto anyway because it's wildly inaccurate and wasteful of ammo; I always use semi-auto mode one shot at a time for pinpoint accuracy. In fact I like to fire two rounds in quick succession bang-bang (the so-called SAS "double-tap") because there's a near-100% probability of at least one of the rounds hitting the target.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

please don't bash me but I have never heard of this website its it credible?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The problem is that most of the powder used in making new ammo and that which is used by us reloaders is made in foreign countries. ADI makes most of the powders for Hodgdon and Accurate Arms. The IMR and Winchester brands (which are sold by Hodgdon) are also imports. I don't know of any US produced small arms powders. We make enough guns of all kinds in this country but if we can't import powder then we have little to shoot through those guns.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't see me being able to hold out for very long if all hell breaks loose. But for home defense, burglers and such. I'll do just fine.
Note: very long for me is prolly different than very long for most. And I was prepping long before the sandy hook show. I'm jus sayin...

punch


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Great, no more ammo for my Mosin M-44, SKS, or my AK 
At least the Mosin and the SKS has a bayonet so I can still jab an
atttacker!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama is no dummy. The Supreme court told him as long as it is a Tax he can what ever he wants. You can bet he is working on a plan.
In the mean time he will do what ever he can to prevent us for acquiring items we want. Obama knows that to the best way to destroy something is one brick at a time.
No one notices until it is to late.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I stocked up on ar and ak magazines and ammo. I jus have the two rifles though. I guess I had better make them last.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I stocked up on ar and ak magazines and ammo. I jus have the two rifles though. I guess I had better make them last.


One of those two will still be firing for your grandkids. 
(And it won't be the aluminum one)


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

This cheesy MF'er will do it and then he'll take credit for "bringing jobs back to America."


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is what everyone needs to listen to word for word. Spot on the way it works.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

its another form of price fixing or monopolizing a commodity item. but instead of big oil or opec its our muslim president hussein.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

*Paraquack:* To be honest a majority of the US is in poverty. I wouldn't say we are third world, its a common misused term. Mainly cause we aren't developing into shit. I was looking on Kiva though, a place where people can give loans to people who are poverty stricken, and you know what, some of those guys in those pictures have more than I do! Sure things may be cheaper. We do have more accessibility to clean water. But health care is there only if you can afford it, and healthy food, well if we all ate healthy we would not have enough to go around. The only reason most of us are so fat is we are eating the same chemicals, bio-maniped agriculture etc etc, as cows and pigs to keep weight on. We can see the effects of malnutrition through a pandemic of diseases both mental and physical in our country. Sure we don't have people starving on the streets, bones and skin, but for those who aren't educated in nutrition etc, we are rotting from the inside out.

*Esaf: *I hate to say it, we keep saying Bush was bad, then Obama came along and showed us how willing he is to take our freedoms, I have little reason to believe the next guy is going to be better, it is more a question of which path will he take to dig our hole deeper?

I am not saying, don't buy guns, ammo and what is available to you, but I definitely recommend picking up skills in alternative weapons, such as bows, slingshot, melee. Even a firearm's advantages can be nullified with specialized training and the right mentality for strategy and common sense. Throughout history man and woman has defended his/her home with inferior weapons from superior trained soldiers, cause they had more to protect, a stronger will to fight, and desire to live. Our society may have royally F***ed itself, but it doesn't mean we as individuals shouldn't be accountable for our improvement and collaboration to ensure the safety and quality of our lives.

I don't know about the rest of you, but I refuse to focus solely on what isn't available to me, but more importantly on what is.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

If the worst comes to the worst I should imagine it's easy enough to make our own guns and ammo for self-defence anyway, for example my 12-year-old schoolmate Tez Walton made a pistol back in the 60's out of a curved length of racing bike handlebar. He hammered one end flat as a "handle", dropped a lighted firecracker down the barrel followed by a handful of gravel and bingo the blast would shred anything.
He took it to school one day and was trying it out at the bus stop. Crude yes but I'm sure anybody could make a more polished version.


----------

